# I'm wondering just what this means on my seed packets.



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 6, 2017)

I have been gardening for as long as I can remember and for the last few years I've been starting some of my veggie plants from seed indoors. I've been having success in doing this but I've noticed the packets have a days to harvest time on them. I've researched this online but get conflicting info. Some say, from the time the seed is planted,others say when they sprout or transplanted into the garden. Of course I realize this all depends on soil,region, and weather conditions and varieties.. The weather in New Jersey has changed so much over the years,I remember having tomatoes for the 4th of July,now I'm lucky to have them for Labor Day. This seed packet hit my eye because of the early harvest date. I do know the smaller varieties ripen quicker but we prefer the larger ones. These,I guess, are in between. The packet says 4 ounce fruits. What do you think they mean?


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 6, 2017)

Ruth I looked at the site because I was also curious and under their topic "Garden Advice and How To" it says-

_The earliest tomatoes grow on* plants with a short transplant-to-harvest season*. Well-known (and delicious) hybrids such as ‘Celebrity’ and ‘Big Boy’ need 70 days or more to produce fruit. But if you want to have the first tomatoes in the neighborhood, ‘Fourth of July’, which bears fruit just 49 days after it is planted out in the garden, is a winner.

_So, I took that to mean 49 days from transplanting an already started plant. Is this correct?http://www.burpee.com/gardenadvicec...e-for-the-first-ripe-tomato/article11036.html


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 6, 2017)

RadishRose said:


> Ruth I looked at the site because I was also curious and under their topic "Garden Advice and How To" it says-
> 
> _The earliest tomatoes grow on* plants with a short transplant-to-harvest season*. Well-known (and delicious) hybrids such as ‘Celebrity’ and ‘Big Boy’ need 70 days or more to produce fruit. But if you want to have the first tomatoes in the neighborhood, ‘Fourth of July’, which bears fruit just 49 days after it is planted out in the garden, is a winner.
> 
> ...



_Thank you RadishRose, it can't get any plainer than that. I think I  looked at a ton of garden sites and dumb me never thought to check the  Burpee site. Talk about over looking the obvious.lol_


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 6, 2017)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> _Thank you RadishRose, it can't get any plainer than that. I think I  looked at a ton of garden sites and dumb me never thought to check the  Burpee site. Talk about over looking the obvious.lol_



My pleasure Ruth, actually I just got lucky and looked in the right place, lol. BTW they sound delicious from the comments I read. 

I was toying with the idea of getting a huge pot and a gang-load of soil and trying some on my tiny front patio where there is full sun. If I do, I think I would like these, but in a pot maybe they would be just larger than a cherry tomato. That would be alright, though. I would buy a started plant.


----------

